# 110 Yards Target Shooting With More Than 400fps



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi guys,

had a few nice shooting days the last weekend and did a couple videos. Long distance shooting with fast bands








Here is the first vid:






Enjoy!

Torsten


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

As always, fantastic shooting Torsten!

Al


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

unreal


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Enjoy these videos most, High speed shooting toward camera... brilliant please more updates Torsten


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Tremendous!!

Bill


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

2:42 ball riccocets off tree nearly hitting camera?


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Heh... I saw the title and immediately knew who posted this... LOL.


----------



## batangx (Jan 27, 2012)

That is just awesome shooting. I do have a question though. I'm a total newbie, what are Fast Bands?


----------



## batangx (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry, another question. What kind of ammo are you using?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

batangx said:


> Sorry, another question. What kind of ammo are you using?


Hey Torsten, I too was curious what bands and dimensions you are using in this video. Also do you know what length your draw is?

Thanks!

Ray


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Check out his Youtube channel. He goes into great detail on the dimensions of his bands.

Also, fantastic shooting!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Check out his Youtube channel. He goes into great detail on the dimensions of his bands.
> 
> Also, fantastic shooting!


But I want to know what he was shooting in this vid.


----------



## batangx (Jan 27, 2012)

This video was awesome. He's like a sniper. Silent and deadly. I'll have to check out his youtube channel.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

.....Hey Torsten your shooting is awesome







I like your Videos ,
yeah batangx "like a sniper". Greetings Mr.Teh


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

So Cool Meister!!!!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

I could not even see that far! You are amazing!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Superb shooting ... just wonderful!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Excellent !


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Dude I really want you to know, that your vids never cease to amaze me, and appreciate you sharing them

LGD


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Fun times!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Check out his Youtube channel. He goes into great detail on the dimensions of his bands.
> 
> Also, fantastic shooting!


But I want to know what he was shooting in this vid.
[/quote]

TB blue, cut to 26cm length, 22mm down to﻿ 8mm, 3 layers per side. Full butterfly - around 160cm draw.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

batangx said:


> Sorry, another question. What kind of ammo are you using?


9mm steel balls.
fast bands...for me: bands with more than 120 m/s (around 400fps).

@ all the others: thanks for your kind comments!!

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

torsten said:


> Check out his Youtube channel. He goes into great detail on the dimensions of his bands.
> 
> Also, fantastic shooting!


But I want to know what he was shooting in this vid.
[/quote]

TB blue, cut to 26cm length, 22mm down to﻿ 8mm, 3 layers per side. Full butterfly - around 160cm draw.
[/quote]

Thanks for responding!!


----------



## batangx (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for info. Good to know.


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

how did you measure the speed? your slow shots cover 100m in about a second but a lot are faster.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

ifix said:


> how did you measure the speed?


With a chrony.


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

near you or further away? i looked at the sound registered from your release to the hit and the longest duration was about 1.3 seconds. take out .3 for sound to travel 100 meters it leaves 1 sec. some were going way faster.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

ifix said:


> near you or further away? i looked at the sound registered from your release to the hit and the longest duration was about 1.3 seconds. take out .3 for sound to travel 100 meters it leaves 1 sec. some were going way faster.


When I shoot at targets I usually don`t shoot over the chrony. But I know the V max of my bands because I chronied them to see how fast they can shoot.
If you hold the bands a bit longer in the full draw position the initial speed is a bit lower (characteristics of latex!) than with a quicker release. Not THAT much but it can cause that longer flight time at that range you mentioned I guess.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

torsten said:


> If you hold the bands a bit longer in the full draw position the initial speed is a bit lower (characteristics of latex!) than with a quicker release. Not THAT much but it can cause that longer flight time at that range you mentioned I guess.


This is an interesting thought with regards to your bands, you are pushing the limits of Theraband!! as it has been proven the longer you hold the draw the lower the velocity due to heat escaping. Does this affect your shooting at that range? as in if you hold for a second too long do you deliberately aim a fraction higher to compensate for a slightly lower velocity?


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

akmslingshots said:


> If you hold the bands a bit longer in the full draw position the initial speed is a bit lower (characteristics of latex!) than with a quicker release. Not THAT much but it can cause that longer flight time at that range you mentioned I guess.


This is an interesting thought with regards to your bands, you are pushing the limits of Theraband!! as it has been proven the longer you hold the draw the lower the velocity due to heat escaping. Does this affect your shooting at that range? as in if you hold for a second too long do you deliberately aim a fraction higher to compensate for a slightly lower velocity?
[/quote]
I try it, definitely yes, but more or less succesful...
And if I miss the target it is hard to find out what was the reason - the difference in speed, the release, bad timing, wind (no joke, it has an influence at that range and with such small ammo!), or other points...


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

torsten said:


> I try it, definitely yes, but more or less succesful...
> And if I miss the target it is hard to find out what was the reason - the difference in speed, the release, bad timing, wind (no joke, it has an influence at that range and with such small ammo!), or other points...


I understand. I used to shoot a 55mm group at 300 metres with a 5.56 rifle. You only have to fart for the impact point to change


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

akmslingshots said:


> You only have to fart for the impact point to change


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

great shooting


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

torsten said:


> near you or further away? i looked at the sound registered from your release to the hit and the longest duration was about 1.3 seconds. take out .3 for sound to travel 100 meters it leaves 1 sec. some were going way faster.


When I shoot at targets I usually don`t shoot over the chrony. But I know the V max of my bands because I chronied them to see how fast they can shoot.
If you hold the bands a bit longer in the full draw position the initial speed is a bit lower (characteristics of latex!) than with a quicker release. Not THAT much but it can cause that longer flight time at that range you mentioned I guess.
[/quote]
actually that is not a longer flight time. if it starts at 120m/s and ends at 80m/s it would average 100m/s so it would be consistent with your measurements. some of your shots were travelling the 100 meters in .7 secs which is why i was thinking that perhaps the initial velocity was higher. perhaps there are other factors at play as well.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

ifix said:


> near you or further away? i looked at the sound registered from your release to the hit and the longest duration was about 1.3 seconds. take out .3 for sound to travel 100 meters it leaves 1 sec. some were going way faster.


When I shoot at targets I usually don`t shoot over the chrony. But I know the V max of my bands because I chronied them to see how fast they can shoot.
If you hold the bands a bit longer in the full draw position the initial speed is a bit lower (characteristics of latex!) than with a quicker release. Not THAT much but it can cause that longer flight time at that range you mentioned I guess.
[/quote]
actually that is not a longer flight time. if it starts at 120m/s and ends at 80m/s it would average 100m/s so it would be consistent with your measurements. some of your shots were travelling the 100 meters in .7 secs which is why i was thinking that perhaps the initial velocity was higher. perhaps there are other factors at play as well.
[/quote]
.7s is nearly the half of 1.3s. Means the ammo would fly only the half of the usual time...Impossible with my bands!
I don`t know how you measured the flight time, perhaps there is a factor.


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

torsten said:


> .7s is nearly the half of 1.3s. Means the ammo would fly only the half of the usual time...Impossible with my bands!
> I don`t know how you measured the flight time, perhaps there is a factor.


that was .7 travel time (not release to hit sounds). i.e compared to 1 second not 1.3. but still 7/10 is a big jump. that would make the average velocity ~140m/s so the initial one would have been 175+. you are right


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Great vid as always Torsten... 
Tried a similar cut to that the other day, with only 2 layers and 5/16 steel, and could only just push 370fps.. its is winter here, but man you must extend them bands! Cheers mate


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

bullseyeben! said:


> , and could only just push 370fps.. its is winter here


370 fps is A LOT for for lower temperatures! Give it a try when it is summer in Australia...

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

awesome shooting Torsten, you are blessed to have such a beautiful range to fling your steel


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

great vid....awesome shooting...very informative thread too


----------

